# otg,microwave or induction stove?



## lm2k (Mar 8, 2011)

hi every body
i have a oven toaster and griller(otg) and was planning to buy a convection microwave,but saw a induction stove in an exhibition.Now each of them work on electricity so i was wondering using which of above will save more electricity or produce least electricbill.i would be using them as a normal user.
hope i have rung correct doorbell


----------



## lm2k (Mar 8, 2011)

Please,anybody?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Im2k and welcome to TSF :wave:

I'm afraid I'm not right certain about the different power-requirements for the different ovens, but I'm sure someone will get back to you with a decent reply :wink:

It's just a matter of waiting 'til the right person comes along and say 'AHAAH, I know that', although that doesn't really hwelp you much, until then :sigh:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Are you referring to an induction cooktop? They're cool, and cool to the touch, even when cooking. I think the microwave oven would be cheaper to operate.


----------



## lm2k (Mar 8, 2011)

thanx for u r replies
so power consumption a induction stove cook top is more than a microwave
.I also wanted to ask that like when we buy smps for pcs we look for the efficiency rating (o/p)/(i/p) so is there any efficiency rating for microwaves also? like for example input is 1200 watts and output is 800 watts so should i prefer one with higher efficiency if i want to save electricity?
I m asking all these because i dont have any idea about these
u guys know this ,its a part of research done before buying any product hope u guys would help:smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After a bit of browsing around, about induction cooking, it seems you might need to replace your pots and pans to something more suitable for the cooker to work with. Ceramic, glass, aluminium and copper pans are a definite no-no, they have to be steel, all these factors will need to be considered.

There's a lot of info about the pro's and cons here, at *Wikipedia*.


----------



## lm2k (Mar 8, 2011)

@WereBo -i went tru that wikiarticle, induction cook tops package also includes some compatible cookwares.still it wont be enough for normal usage so it also adds cost of cookware.



so then im going for a microwave. on some websites(shopping) they show the specs of induction cook top(found after a lot of googling)
that induction cooktops consume average of 2000w whereas microwave is at 1250w or near(average 28lit sized)

thnx for all u r replies
:wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Other than pans of liquid heating up quickly, induction-cooking still takes the same time to cook the veggies as an ordinary hob, whereas microwave-cooking actually cooks a lot faster, saving even more electricicles :wink:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Microwaves cook by causing vibrations in water molecules inside of whatever is being bombarded by the magnetron. It's a very efficient means of heating things. I use my microwave to sterilize cleaning sponges.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, another 'bonus-sideline' with microwave ovens is for woodworkers using small pieces of unseasoned wood - 'Cooking' the wood on low power seasons the wood very well, as it removes the moisture from the inside outwards, preventing it splitting :grin:

(I discovered that when I was into wood-turning :laugh


----------

